

Upside-down skyscraper proposed for Mexico City - stickfigure
http://www.archdaily.com/156357/the-earthscraper-bnkr-arquitectura/

======
stickfigure
Since Mexico City is built on the (mostly dry) Lake Texcoco, I can only assume
the water level is pretty high. This seems like a bad idea.

~~~
RobLach
Well, the mayor's public pool creation program was very well received. This
could be an extension of that.

------
Someone
A 200 by 200 m glass floor? Quite an engineering challenge, even ignoring the
fact that Mexico City is in an earthquake prone area.

I doubt this will go beyond concept status.

